# RecipeDB - Mighty Mild



## schooey (18/7/08)

Mighty Mild   Ale - English Light Mild  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Mashed in at 50 C for protein rest 20 mins, step to 64 C for 90 mins, sparged at 68 C. Fermented with S-04 at 18C   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.2 kg Bairds Golden Promise Pale Ale Malt    0.5 kg TF Pale Crystal    0.25 kg Weyermann Caraaroma    0.1 kg TF Pale Chocolate Malt    0.1 kg TF Flaked Barley       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      19 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 10mins)    15 g Target (Pellet, 11.0AA%, 90mins)    6 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 90mins)       Yeast     11.5 g DCL Yeast S-04 - SafAle English Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         30L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.038 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.01 (calc)   Bitterness 22.5 IBU   Efficiency 72%   Alcohol 3.63%   Colour 28 EBC   Batch Size 30L     Fermentation   Primary 5 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## barls (18/7/08)

looks good mate might have to give this one a go shortly


----------



## jasonharley (22/4/11)

Is there any good grain substitutes for Bairds Golden Promise Pale Ale Malt ....and also Target hops ???

5 eyes


----------



## Ross (22/4/11)

Five Eyes Brewing Company said:


> Is there any good grain substitutes for Bairds Golden Promise Pale Ale Malt ....and also Target hops ???
> 
> 5 eyes



why would you need to substitute?

cheers Ross


----------



## jasonharley (22/4/11)

Ross said:


> why would you need to substitute?
> 
> cheers Ross




Because there is no Bairds Golden Promise on the CB website ...... although I am wondering if TF is close enough ......... regarding the Target ..... i got about 10 diferent hops i need to get rid of .... hoping maybe a mixture of citra and EKG could be a reasonable substitute......

5 eyes


----------



## Ross (22/4/11)

LOL - TF GP is the perfect sudstitute, same grain just different maltster.
Target can be subed with anything you like as it's just a high alpha 90 min bittering addition in the recipe.

cheers Ross


----------



## amiddler (22/4/11)

Citra hop might not be the right hop even with a long boil.

Taken from the CB website:
_Citra is a new USA hop which to us has very similar aroma qualities to NZ hops.
Initial impressions - Citrus, peach, apricot, passion fruit, grapefruit, lime, melon, 
gooseberry, lychee fruit, pineapple, mango & papaya. More info coming after in 
house trials & customer feedback.
_
Any of those things in an English Mild wouldn't be good IMO. Stick with the EKG. What other hops do you have that might do the job? Anything else British?

Drew


----------



## jasonharley (22/4/11)

Ross said:


> LOL - TF GP is the perfect sudstitute, same grain just different maltster.
> Target can be subed with anything you like as it's just a high alpha 90 min bittering addition in the recipe.
> 
> cheers Ross



I'm glad i am making someone happy ... my missus has got the shites with my brewing setup in the laundry 

thanks for the tips

cheers 5 eyes


----------



## jasonharley (22/4/11)

Drew said:


> Citra hop might not be the right hop even with a long boil.
> 
> Taken from the CB website:
> _Citra is a new USA hop which to us has very similar aroma qualities to NZ hops.
> ...




I got a small sprinkle of fuggles left ...... but it is nearly 3 years old ...... also got an old british 5 pound note .... now that has aroma !!!!


----------

